# Selling a motorhome that has had dogs in it?



## tony50

Does selling your Motor home that has had dogs carried in it affect the resale value ? (Dogs as in animals :wink: )


----------



## cabby

Providing you have the van professionally valeted then it should not be a problem, except for someone who has an allergy and would pick up on it. Do not start putting air fresheners around, they do not work and it tells everyone the wrong message. If it has carpets the I would suggest leaving them in the garage or shed.
Put the coffee machine on in the van and offer coffee to buyers.  don't forget the biscuits.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner

It seems that only dogless people sell motorhomes and caravans.


----------



## jedi

tony50 said:


> Does selling your Motor home that has had dogs carried in it affect the resale value ? (Dogs as in animals :wink: )


Hi Tony,

I wouldn't buy a van if the existence of a dog was evident. So as long as it is cleaned to remove any smells, hairs etc... it shouldn't be a problem. Sometimes you see 'no dogs', 'no smokers', 'no children' as selling points.

Smoking would be a different matter as I don't think the smell can ever be eradicated - can it?

Jed

PS I like dogs  
PPS I like children  
PPS I like smokers as long as they don't do it in my van


----------



## lipupfatty

Greetings,
No problem selling if you can get rid of the smell, very difficult, and as the owner of the dog, you actually don't smell it.
Ask an independant person in to see if the smell is still evident.
:wink:


----------



## rugbyken

On buying this motorhome knowing I would be having dogs in it , I removed the carpets and fitted carpet tiles throughout in readiness for the day , i would imagine a good steam clean after this should remove any trace , I think the comment about getting a fresh nose is good like getting a non smoker we can't smell ourselves because we are used?? To it


----------



## 4maddogs

If it is that lovely spaniel I wouldn't mind!


----------



## Mrplodd

I would suggest a full professional valet!! The cost is minimal compared to the cost of the MH and a decent valet will always add far more to the appeal of any vehicle being sold (sounds daft but make sure ALL of the windows are spotlessly clean, it's a psychological thing, dirty windows put people off)

Over the years I have looked at many motorhomes with a view to purchase. 

An INSTANT and permanent deal killer has been the SLIGHTEST whiff of either dog or cigarette smoke.

I fully accept that many people have dogs and take them away in their motorhomes, likewise some people smoke. (Why anyone chooses to smoke these days is totally and utterly beyond my comprehension)

Either is a lifestyle choice and we are all free to make those choices. My choice is not to have the slightest trace of a smell of either in MY (expensive) motorhome, and there are many like me, hence the wording in ads such as "non smoker/no pets" To many people (including me) that is VITAL (unless it's had a proper valet and my super sensitive nose cannot detect it)


----------



## Mike48

You can always tell a motorhome that has had dogs in it. All the valeting in the World won't completely eradicate the smell especially if people sit on the seats in wet clothing. The smell then seems to percolate through.

Dealers tend to resort to a combination of valeting coupled with air freshener applied daily and permanently located air fresheners. 

Dog owners would probably buy a van that has had dogs in it but those who don't have dogs probably won't. A smaller number of potential purchasers must affect value coupled with the trouble a dealer needs to go to in order to keep the smells at bay.


----------



## norrie

tony50 said:


> Does selling your Motor home that has had dogs carried in it affect the resale value ? (Dogs as in animals :wink: )


no question about it..and so it should

I will sell our motorhome when the time comes, with all the usual ..no Dogs or Cats or smokers so I hope to attract a buyer like me.

We bought our first MH and eighteen months on we were still finding doggy hair..never, never again, we probably sold it because of the canine smell.

End of, for me

Norrie


----------



## 96299

personally I wouldn't go anywhere near a van if I knew it had dogs in it. Full valet as already suggested is the way to go.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

We were at a meet and one of the couples had three long haired dogs in one small van. The dogs slept all over the van.

The Van stank of dogs, they stank of dogs. The couple and the van were covered in hairs.

They were with us for five nights.

Never showered once (did not have site facilities and their shower was used as a cupboard).

Put me off a dog inhabited van for life.

The thing I find is that owners, like we were. Cannot smell the dogs as much as a stranger.

TM


----------



## Tezmcd

Its easy - don't buy off dirty people

I defy anyone to see my MH and tell me if I have a dog - My wife spends on average 5 hours cleaning it after a 2 day weekend away - she winds me and the dog up!

Having said that you are spending your money and you make your own choice.

I would not buy a MH that had evidence of a dog - it would simply not have been cleaned properly.

I would not buy a MH that smelled of smoke - but as long as it didn't smell then I would not discount it because a smoker was selling it

I equally would not buy a motorhome that was pet / child / smoker free but was being sold buy someone who was dressed like a tramp, smelt of BO, farted during the sale, and lived in a house with an abandoned pushbike and a sofa decorating the front lawn!


----------



## aldra

same here

I'm sure it smells of dog after a 8 week trip

But all rugs are washed, carpets are pressure hosed 

The whole van is washed down 

My home does not smell of dog

And he lives here  

Aldra


----------



## 747

I am a smoker .... but never smoke in the van.

I have dogs ...... The van I bought over 4 years ago was not cosmetically perfect but that is not at the top of my list. The price reflected this and I have had a trouble free experience with it. I have no plans to sell it unless I cannot pass the medical for C1. By then it will be 14 years old and nobody expects showroom condition by then.

I could go out tomorrow and buy a brand new A Class if I wished but my 2003 2.8JTD is more reliable, judging by the number of traumas I read on here with the X2/50.


----------



## bigtree

When I was looking to buy a van I was negotiating with a guy long distance,the van suited me then I noticed a sticker on the back of a big shaggy dog.I asked him if he took the dog with him and the reply was only occasionally,did it for me,dogs and owners smell.Sorry dog owners.


----------



## coppo

bigtree said:


> When I was looking to buy a van I was negotiating with a guy long distance,the van suited me then I noticed a sticker on the back of a big shaggy dog.I asked him if he took the dog with him and the reply was only occasionally,did it for me,dogs and owners smell.Sorry dog owners.


Thats a good way of missing out on a potentially cracking van. Disregard it before even inspecting. There are lots of responsible clean dog owners, the scruffy irresponsible ones will be in the minority. Motorhomes are expensive and no one wants to ruin them.

You may discount a cracking used buy because someone has occasionally took their dog, the van may have £20,000 worth of extras, been stored in a garage when not used, full history, no damp, no accidents, no prangs, bodywork perfect, no trace whatsoever of a dog etc, etc, etc. The buy of a lifetime.

You might then go to view the next motorhome who has never taken a dog thats a bag of rubbish with many of the above serious faults.

I would say whether a dog has ever been in the van is way, way down the list of important priorities when buying a used motorhome.

Paul.


----------



## aldra

bigtree said:


> When I was looking to buy a van I was negotiating with a guy long distance,the van suited me then I noticed a sticker on the back of a big shaggy dog.I asked him if he took the dog with him and the reply was only occasionally,did it for me,dogs and owners smell.Sorry dog owners.


Absolute rubbish

I have entered many homes

Some smell of dog, others much worse they smell of people and their way of living, chip fat and dirt

No way does my home or van smell of dog

Or even worse the smell of cheap fat and take aways

Get real

My home has wooden floors,, washed daily, the carpet is wool, hoovered daily

The dog, brushed almost daily

I am particular to ensure my home smells fresh and clean

And so I think are many others

aldra


----------



## olley

Dog owners do tend to get very defensive over their dog, just because you can't smell it, doesn't mean others can't.

Ian


----------



## BrianJP

Do you all apply the same logic when buying houses ???.
Listen to to yourselves . I would be more worried about what previous humans have been doing in the van especially in the bathroom and bed .Remember dogs are 100% predictable.


----------



## aldra

true Olley

But that is true of any other smell

do all other MH owners have vans that smell of sweetness and light

not in my experience

Aldra  :lol:


----------



## coppo

olley said:


> Dog owners do tend to get very defensive over their dog, just because you can't smell it, doesn't mean others can't.
> 
> Ian


Non dog owners do tend to exaggerate a miniscule issue.

Go view the MH at least, surely.

Paul.


----------



## 747

Swift and Autotrail will smell of damp Aldra ..... judging by the posts on forums.

You can see now why I am not keen to attend MHF Meets. I might smell of dogs and I might not shower the requisite number of times PER DAY. 8O 

I quite like dogs, it's some people I have problems with. :? 

Strangely, my brother had a Diplomatic Passport, I tend to say it like it is and often have to close my computer lid before I speak my mind on here. I will speak my mind if someone is lippy to my face. Oh how we differ.


----------



## bigtree

I did say long distance,it was in Germany,did you want me to fly over just to confirm what I saw and the owner tried to downplay???????????


----------



## coppo

747 said:


> Swift and Autotrail will smell of damp Aldra ..... judging by the posts on forums.
> 
> You can see now why I am not keen to attend MHF Meets. I might smell of dogs and I might not shower the requisite number of times PER DAY. 8O
> 
> I quite like dogs, it's some people I have problems with. :?
> 
> Strangely, my brother had a Diplomatic Passport, I tend to say it like it is and often have to close my computer lid before I speak my mind on here. I will speak my mind if someone is lippy to my face. Oh how we differ.


Yes exactly 747.

It makes me wonder whether I want to attend any more meets now.

Paul.


----------



## sunseekers

Hi on viewing lots of vans on forecourts and private there were horrible smells coming from them worst ones urine smells & they wasn't from the dog 8O it did put us off we found a van & the owner said he had two dogs when we viewed the van we couldn't smell any trace of dog in the van it was spotless no air freshener smells 
If the vans looked after & cleaned I don't se a problem buying one as we ended up buying the van


----------



## teemyob

see my post re humans.

TM


----------



## 747

teemyob said:


> see my post re humans.
> 
> TM


That's the one that worries me. 8O


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Swift and Autotrail will smell of damp Aldra ..... judging by the posts on forums.
> 
> You can see now why I am not keen to attend MHF Meets. I might smell of dogs and I might noot shower the requisite number of times PER DAY. 8O
> 
> I quite like dogs, it's some people I have problems with. :?
> 
> Strangely, my brother had a Diplomatic Passport, I tend to say it like it is and often have to close my computer lid before I speak my mind on here. I will speak my mind if someone is lippy to my face. Oh how we differ.


Oi! My Swift (Crap as it is) does not smell of damp. It smells of Mrs D which if you can imagine how Snow White smells, thats it. (She even looks like her). It does occasionally smell less snow whiteynes If I go away on my own.

Seriously though. Our van had a cat in it before we bought it and I sneezed for weeks. Just kept cleaning it. If I were a serious buyer I would be looking at hab check history, mechanical history and if everything worked. If they are turning their noses up at a dog smell then they are not serious buyers. Just get rid of it with some of that seat spray that Mrs D uses wherever I sit down.


----------



## 747

Don't you dare mention anything pertaining to Pugs on this thread ... or you are dead meat. :twisted:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Don't you dare mention anything pertaining to Pugs on this thread ... or you are dead meat. :twisted:


No. I wont mention the fact that you have a fleet of them and the fact that you have trained them to cuddle up to people you dont like and fart in their faces which then renders them unconcious. so you can then pilfer their belongings.

I also will not mention the fact that you are now considering deploying a team of extra farty pugs for the France 2014 season that will worm their way into motorhomes and gas the owners so you can then burgle them at you whim.

No. I wont mention that.


----------



## Spacerunner

I didn't buy or use my motorhome with the view to selling it on but to enjoy it as I thought fit.
Part of that enjoyment is to have the company of my dog whether it smells or not.
My dogs, past and present, have always been a large and pleasurable part of my life. I am under no illusions about them or their habits and smells. Similarly, I am under no illusions about humans.


----------



## jedi

aldra said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was looking to buy a van I was negotiating with a guy long distance,the van suited me then I noticed a sticker on the back of a big shaggy dog.I asked him if he took the dog with him and the reply was only occasionally,did it for me,dogs and owners smell.Sorry dog owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute rubbish
> 
> I have entered many homes
> 
> Some smell of dog, others much worse they smell of people and their way of living, chip fat and dirt
> 
> No way does my home or van smell of dog
> 
> Or even worse the smell of cheap fat and take aways
> 
> Get real
> 
> My home has wooden floors,, washed daily, the carpet is wool, hoovered daily
> 
> The dog, brushed almost daily
> 
> I am particular to ensure my home smells fresh and clean
> 
> And so I think are many others
> 
> aldra
Click to expand...

Wow  I've never seen you so angry, Sandra, and with some justification.

Dog owner does not = unclean person / house / motorhome.

Jed


----------



## cheshiregordon

shortly after I retired I was offered a summer job reading electricity meters. 
It was a pleasant stress free job during a glorious summer (I left once the bad weather set in) but the thing that surprised me the most going into peoples houses was the enormous range of hygiene stds and smells. On quite a few occasions I declined to enter the house or meter area simply because of the dirt or build up of rubbish or vermin.

I don't think the issue for me is if the van has had a pet in it - its the hygiene standards of the owners that are paramount.


----------



## 113016

For me, it may depend on if a dog had been permitted to jump up onto the seating, and bedding area.
We don't own a dog, but we do occasionally take our Daughters dog with us. It gives the dog a little holiday 8) 
But the dog has never been up onto any seats and stays firmly on the floor, with the main carpets removed and a doggie bed placed under the table  
The dog is not loved any less and she gets lots of attention!
She was taught from the start, not to jump up onto furniture, at our home, and in our van, and she does know the difference between what she can and where she can, as Daughter lets her onto the settee at her home. 
I must admit, that I don't like to sit on seats that a dog has been lying on and licking it's bits and pieces


----------



## Burneyinn

Spacerunner said:


> I didn't buy or use my motorhome with the view to selling it on but to enjoy it as I thought fit.
> Part of that enjoyment is to have the company of my dog whether it smells or not.
> My dogs, past and present, have always been a large and pleasurable part of my life. I am under no illusions about them or their habits and smells. Similarly, I am under no illusions about humans.


Hear! Hear!


----------



## raynipper

I bought our Hobby in July 2008. The seller said he would clean all the dog hairs out before the sale.
I am still finding dog hair to this day over 5 years later. Good luck with the clean.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

our van will be fine

HE is not allowed on the seats or beds and never makes any attempt to get on them

The floor rugs are washed after each trip

He is allowed to cuddle up to me on the bed at home on a Tuesday morning :lol: 

Bed changing day when my cleaner comes

He is so vocal at that time once a week is enough and no way would he join me if Albert is still in the bed

It's our weekly treat when we have a long talk to each other

Other than that he makes no attempt to go on any furniture

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

It's all down to effective cleaning Sandra.
I have bought cars that have been valeted and found sticky sweets in the seat belt buckle. Cars that carried slot machine tokens found under the carpets. Bits of broken windscreen dropping out of the dash years later. And the worst.............. PUTTY.

Ray.


----------



## Ian0354

We bought a MH that had been owned by a dog owner who must have been fastidious about the dog's cleanliness; the shower drains were chockablock with fur from their Golden Retriever!!! It took us ages to work out why the water drained so slowly but it made sense after seeing the amount of fur in hidden crevices in the lockers under the front seats. We did eventually get rid of the fur but we wouldn't want to repeat the work involved. This is maybe a different slant on the discussion.

Happy New Year. Ian


----------



## aldra

Obviously they didn't shower  

Or clean

But then again

Some who do not own dogs are not that fussy either

At least dog hairs can be removed :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Ian0354

aldra said:


> Obviously they didn't shower
> 
> Or clean
> 
> But then again
> 
> Some who do not own dogs are not that fussy either
> 
> At least dog hairs can be removed :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


No, that was the thing, everywhere you could see was spotless only found when you looked really deeply. We (thought) we went over that MH with a fine tooth comb, there was NO smell. I know some dogs smell worst than others but this one must have been showered every time it got dirty and, like others have said, it hadn't been allowed on the furniture.

Ian


----------



## 113016

Maybe the shower room was the dogs bedroom. We have known owners who don't use the shower as a shower, but a dog bed :lol:


----------



## Jeannette

I challenge anyone to find evidence of our Yorkie in the house or the motorhome.


----------



## 96299

Jeannette said:


> I challenge anyone to find evidence of our Yorkie in the house or the motorhome.


I can smell dog from half a mile away. You as a dog owner would be oblivious to any such smells as you would be so used to it as part of your everyday life.

Steve


----------



## Tezmcd

I'm begiining to love this post

When bored just substitute the word DOG for SMOKER and you have a whole new thread to read for free.

I'm pretty sure once we eradicate the planet of all pets, smokers and kids the rest of us can ask......... 

"My motorhome has had retired people in it - they can smell a bit funny and be cantankerous annoying argumentative bastards - will this affect the resale price?"


----------



## 113016

We have seen many, non smoking, non dog owners jumping in and out of their van with muddy and dirty and wet clothes  really scruffy vans, both internally and externally.
Then on the other hand, we have seen dog owners, wiping the dogs feet and taking their own shoes off, and pristine vans 8) 
The same goes for housing :wink:


----------



## raynipper

Jeannette said:


> I challenge anyone to find evidence of our Yorkie in the house or the motorhome.


Thats exactly what friends of ours said when we stayed with them. They had something between a Red Setter and a Rasterfarian whose dreadlocks dragged along the ground/mud.

The house REEKED and the dog used to lay under their dining room table. Our host was totally imune to the stench and even to this day, many years after the dog passed away, she still insists her dog did not smell.????

Ray.


----------



## tonyt

Tezmcd said:


> I'm begiining to love this post
> 
> When bored just substitute the word DOG for SMOKER and you have a whole new thread to read for free.


............ or RABBIT :lol:


----------



## 1302

A few years ago I wen tto view a motorhome for a fussy mate. We drove 70 miles to look at a vehicle described as 'mint'. We didnt get within 6 feet of it. Bulldog stickers on the windows, snotty nose marks all over the windows and to cap it off a towbar cover in the shape of a bulldog. 

Waste of a journey... :roll:


----------



## BrianJP

I can smell dog from half a mile away. You as a dog owner would be oblivious to any such smells as you would be so used to it as part of your everyday life.

Steve[/quote]

Maybe you are right but that would probably mean I could smell you from half a mile away.


----------



## kontiki820

*dog smell*

mrplodd says "I fully accept that many people have dogs and take them away in their motorhomes, likewise some people smoke. (Why anyone chooses to smoke these days is totally and utterly beyond my comprehension)"
I agree and would add (Why anyone chooses to have a dog these days is totally beyond my comprehension)


----------



## 96299

BrianJP said:


> I can smell dog from half a mile away. You as a dog owner would be oblivious to any such smells as you would be so used to it as part of your everyday life.
> 
> Steve


Maybe you are right but that would probably mean I could smell you from half a mile away.[/quote]

And I'm sure that is against the rules Mr

Steve


----------



## blondel

*Re: dog smell*



kontiki820 said:


> mrplodd says "I fully accept that many people have dogs and take them away in their motorhomes, likewise some people smoke. (Why anyone chooses to smoke these days is totally and utterly beyond my comprehension)"
> I agree and would add (Why anyone chooses to have a dog these days is totally beyond my comprehension)


HMMMM. Good first post :roll:  :roll:


----------



## coppo

*Re: dog smell*



blondel said:


> kontiki820 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mrplodd says "I fully accept that many people have dogs and take them away in their motorhomes, likewise some people smoke. (Why anyone chooses to smoke these days is totally and utterly beyond my comprehension)"
> I agree and would add (Why anyone chooses to have a dog these days is totally beyond my comprehension)
> 
> 
> 
> HMMMM. Good first post :roll:  :roll:
Click to expand...

   Yes see what you mean.

First post a comment like that. We're gunna be in for some fun and games with this one, just wait til he gains a bit more confidence :wink:

Paul.


----------



## 747

*Re: dog smell*



kontiki820 said:


> I agree and would add (Why anyone chooses to have a dog these days is totally beyond my comprehension)


Because they prefer them to opinionated human beings possibly?


----------



## bigtwin

Steady chaps!

One thing that you can't accuse the members of this forum of is lacking opinions! :lol: 

Ian


----------



## coppo

*Re: dog smell*



747 said:


> kontiki820 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and would add (Why anyone chooses to have a dog these days is totally beyond my comprehension)
> 
> 
> 
> Because they prefer them to opinionated human beings possibly?
Click to expand...

Come on 747, first post, just you wait until he's been on here a few weeks, you're gunna feel the wrath for posting that, by lord you are 

Paul.


----------



## 747

Naah ..... Sandra will have a quiet word with Shadow and that will be the end of him .... err, I mean the end of it. :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Non doggy people would possibly not want your doggy MHZ without a big discount. Doggy people probably wouldn't notice or be bothered. 

Unscrupulous people either doggyfied or not would use the doggy evidence to try and get the MH for far less than its worth.


----------



## Tezmcd

Sod it - nothing on the TV tonight, I'm getting a bowl of pop corn out and sitting back watching this post

What the hell I may even let my dog watch it with me and feed her a few corns......................but she ain't getting none of my beer


----------



## aldra

if and when I sell

My motorhome will be spotless

Dog or no dog

Original cream carpets returned, who uses cream carpets in a motorhome??

Ours is fitted with barrier matting, pressure hosed after each trip

he would slip on the vinal floor and so would I

He's never ailowed on beds or furniture and shows no inclination to do so, so no problem there

And it's down to the buyer, take it or leave it

Temzed, you tight *** share your beer

We only drink wine and HE declines to share it :lol: :lol: 

However Albert coverts HIS chicken and brown rice, cooked fresh daily

I'm not even sure he has a sensitive stomach any longer

He should be struggling to maintain his weight with half his intestines missing

Personally I think he's in league with the vet and is bordering on overweight :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## peribro

Jeannette said:


> I challenge anyone to find evidence of our Yorkie in the house or the motorhome.


Ok. What's your address, where's your motorhome and what's my prize if I succeed?


----------



## angelaa

When we bought our motorhome, we took the carpets out (all nice and easy to put back in when we decide to sell), and replaced them with dirt trapper rugs that we cut to size. Brilliant as you can put them in washing machine. Also covered the seats with throws.


----------



## 747

This has been an interesting thread although a bit polarised between the pro-dog and anti-dog factions. This will have no effect on the resale value of my van for various reasons.

It will be a fairly old van which means it will be bought by someone poor. They will not be CC members, will have a crossbred Dog which will not be a KC member and children (possibly also crossbred).

Because they are poor, they will not bathe very often.
Because they are not CC members, they will use the onboard facilities.
Because they have a mongrel, it will be the only family member to detect a dog smell.
Because they have children, they will not mind the odd trace of wear and tear in the vehicle.
Because they have a computer and have read this thread, they will not be MHF members.


----------



## aldra

And a cloth cap, eehbaa gum, thas forgot the cloth cap

Sandra :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016

Well, we don't fall into any camp, and we are certainly not camp :lol: , although we do go camping :lol: 
We don't own a dog, but we do sometimes take daughters dog on holiday 8) she is a mix breed, and a fantastic dog 8) 
As I said before, she does not go up onto the seats and we do have fitted throws. Her feet are cleaned everytime she enters the van, likewise ours and we don't wear shoes in the van, never have with any of our vans.
For us it is all about cleanliness, and we try to park in a cleanish area!
There are some dirty dog owners, BUT, there are some dirty non dog owners  :lol:


----------



## compassrose

My own view is that when buying a van I take it at face value - my decision to buy or not is based on its condition, throughout, at the time. That said, in my long experience of looking at vans my own view is that regular occupation by children could equally raise issues.


----------



## TheNomad

To answer the OP:

Yes, it would certainly make a difference to my overall valuation of that Motorhome........as one of the factors amongst lots of others of course.

If there were two otherwise equal MH's, but one did not have the dog smells/hairs all over it, I would certainly prefer and thus buy the one without.

Similarly, if the MH was in all other respects what we wanted, and I couldn't find a better/cheaper one at the same condition/spec, then I'd certainly be asking for a discount towards the quite significant cost of a complete professional internal valet before shaking hands on a deal.


----------



## stewartwebr

Grath said:


> Maybe the shower room was the dogs bedroom. We have known owners who don't use the shower as a shower, but a dog bed :lol:


We did exactly that in our last van. We had memory foam cut to the correct size of the shower tray and our Border Collie loved it as her bed. When we did want to use it as a shower we just removed the foam. We also washed it down now and again to stop those dreadful smells you non dog owners can smell so well. :roll:

Our dog never goes on the furniture and we vacuum up every day and wash the floor with hot water and bleach so fail to see where the smell could hide, i agree if wet dogs are climbing over the furnishings it could cause a whiff.

I think it depends on how much feedom the dog is given in the van to how much of a smell the van could have. My Mother would have told me a long time ago if any of our vans had a smell,that I am very sure of  :evil:


----------



## aldra

Who would sell a van with dog hairs all over it

Me, a lovely van, loads of extras, leather seats, solar, gas generator, inveter, air con etc etc

And did I mention an extra security to the alarm system

You lucky buyer you get Shadow :evil: 

An 8 stone dog from hell

What more could you want????

Aldra


----------



## tony50

Thanks for all your comments , as we don't have a Doggy at the moment, Mrs. A. says I would only consider a new motorhome, me probably would buy new motor home next time ,and this is nothing to do with whether the M/Home has had dogs in it ,I just like having all the faults corrected and stress that goes with it !! :wink: 

Tony A.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

I am bemused by this thread suggesting people don't buy because there were either dogs or smokers in a motorhome.

Do they apply the same rule when purchasing a house or staying in a hotel?

I'm in the non-smoking fraternity but am very dog friendly.

Come on folks lighten up a bit. Professional valet does the job.

There's lots of smelly people out there too or maybe that's not always the politically correct thing to say....

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike48

Arrachogaidh said:


> I am bemused by this thread suggesting people don't buy because there were either dogs or smokers in a motorhome.
> 
> Do they apply the same rule when purchasing a house or staying in a hotel?
> 
> I'm in the non-smoking fraternity but am very dog friendly.
> 
> Come on folks lighten up a bit. Professional valet does the job.
> 
> There's lots of smelly people out there too or maybe that's not always the politically correct thing to say....
> 
> :lol: :lol:


The point is that if there is a smell from dogs or people value is affected. As someone who worked in the car industry for a while dog smells in particular seem very difficult to eradicate and most dealers use perfumed tablets around the vehicle to disguise the smell. Smells always seem to come back though. I recall the Range Rover I once owned which smelt beautiful when I bought it but no amount of tablets or valeting would remove the doggy smell on anything but a temporary basis. Sorry!


----------



## raynipper

I personally would refuse to stay in any hotel room that smelled of smoke. Similarly any vehicle or property I was intending to buy that had dog or smoke smells would have to be considerably cheaper or I would look elsewhere.
It can cost a great deal to try and eliminate these smells and it's not always successful.


Ray.


----------



## redkite93

I have an assistance dog.... He smells AND sheds hair. 
I bought a house where the previous resident had been very incontinent, it stank but all these things clean. I don't have a smelly house now so I'd like to think I could eradicate all smells from the mh. But fortunately I have spare seat cushions etc from when we had it adapted and I've taken all carpets up.
If I sold it without attempting to clean it I'd expect a lower price!!!


----------



## LisaB

A good valet, aired out and a product we use from allergy cosmos does the trick we have to use this in our hire vehicles as we dont have a dedicated doggy van its about 17 quid a bottle but works!


----------

